# Chevy Cruze Wins 2011 Canadian Car of the Year



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm glad they choose the Cruze. Much better than what Motor Trend choose.The Cruze is on track to break the cycle of GM compacts going straight to rental car status and I'm glad to see it. GM claimed the Cobalt wasn't just another Cav and failed to deliver. This time IMO they did deliver and this article just shows others feel that way as well.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

question on these auto shows...are they showing 2012 Cruzes or 2011's??? 
anyone been to one...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

jlalill said:


> question on these auto shows...are they showing 2012 Cruzes or 2011's???
> anyone been to one...


Not sure but it shouldn't be much of a difference until GM decides to do a MMC (SS/Z spec anyone?)


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

*More on this from GM Canada*

*GM Canada Communications*​ 


*Don't Just Drive. **Cruze...**In the 2011 Canadian Car of the Year*
Great News for GM Canada, Chevrolet was honoured today at the Canadian International Auto Show when the Automobile Journalists Association of Canada (AJAC) named the Chevrolet Cruze as the “2011 Canadian Car of the Year”. The award followed rigorous head-to-head evaluations performed by over 70 of Canada’s leading automotive journalists on 144 new vehicles entered in this year’s competition. 

“We are very proud to receive AJAC’s 2011 Canadian Car of the Year honours for the all-new Chevrolet Cruze, which reflects a major refocusing of investment on smaller vehicles and fuel efficient technologies,” said Kevin Williams, GM of Canada’s president and managing director. “The Cruze represents our line in the sand: We’re playing to win - and delivering the goods - in the small car business.”

The Cruze affirms Chevrolet’s commitment to building refined, fuel-efficient vehicles using new, small-displacement, four-cylinder engines, with the 1.4L turbo engine and six-speed manual transmission combination on the Cruze ECO model* and the 1.8L engine with six-speed manual transmission on the Cruze LS** both delivering best in class highway fuel economy. 

Featuring a segment-leading 10 standard airbags, surprising amenities and leading edge connectivity, including Chevrolet’s My Link application by OnStar, the Cruze aims to change the way Canadians look at compact cars. 

Since its launch, the Cruze has been winning the hearts of customers around the globe, with over half a million already sold. In its first 3 months on the Canadian market, Cruze is off to a flying start, increasing GM’s compact sales volume by over 32% versus the prior year period. The Cruze logged more than 6 million kilometres in quality and durability testing worldwide, making it one of the most real world-tested GM products prior to launch. Cruze also has achieved five-star safety ratings in every market where it is being sold. 
For more information on the Chevrolet Cruze, please visit: www.chevrolet.ca


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Another article*

Hope this link works-

http://www.autonews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20110217/OEM/110219875/1492


----------

